# Post your favorite vintage or retro paint scheme



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Let me see pics of your favorite paint schemes. Vintage and reatro are prefered, but more modern is cool too!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I've been looking through several painter's web sites. I think this one is cool, unique and semi-retro.


----------



## HoSS (Dec 24, 2003)

*Jelly Bean please...*

The black one belongs to a certain someone on this forum. Good stuff.


----------



## ericb49 (Aug 11, 2006)

Orange with cream speartips on pre-war steel










Green with cream feathers...


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

These two are my favorites, although that Spot above is quite nice. That's the first I've seen of it.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

From the collection of "new" Goats:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

grawbass said:


> These two are my favorites, although that Spot above is quite nice. That's the first I've seen of it.


I'm with you. Two of my faves.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I also like that there are no Kleins posted yet.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Here's one of my faves.....


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

*yipes! stripes!*

of course the important thing is that it matches your jersey.....


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

I don't have a picture of it, but Sky's Goat with the feather paint job is one of my all-time fave's.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

No pictures, but I really dig Ibis fades. So progressive. I like rasta and the purple/blue/teal. Yum.


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

bushpig said:


> No pictures, but I really dig Ibis fades. So progressive. I like rasta and the purple/blue/teal. Yum.


How about this one...


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

ericb49 said:


> Orange with cream speartips on pre-war steel
> 
> Green with cream feathers...


Eric, again some awesome clunkers. Does anyone have one of these '36/'37 straight downtube frames they want to sell me?


----------



## dashSC (Jan 27, 2008)

These bikes are awesome, why don't I see more like these around these days ? Lost art, it seems.


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

I think the Rivendell's have the classiest paint jobs. Simple soft light colors with the cream or tusk colors look the best I think. Like the Atlantis. I don't care for pink much, but what's pictured is nice. Would be nice in a pearl white also.


----------



## mrkawasaki (Aug 2, 2006)

*Retro Paint*

After Gulf Prosche 917s....

Mr K


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

mrkawasaki said:


> After Gulf Prosche 917s....
> 
> Mr K


I like that!!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

laffeaux said:


> I like that!!


me too

i know of another vrc bike thats getting that color combo painted on it


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)




----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

ciao
flo


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I wish I had won that Mantis!


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

bushpig said:


> I wish I had won that Mantis!


me too ...

ciao
flo


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

*See Alan Bonds...*



Boy named SSue said:


> Eric, again some awesome clunkers. Does anyone have one of these '36/'37 straight downtube frames they want to sell me?


You mean like the one in the middle?


Alan Bonds Web Site https://clunkers.net/

But Let it be known I have first right of refusal  on THIS ONE:


----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

Glad to see a Brave made it on here. Not the most exotic schemes but definitely a good example of that era.

Love the Jimmy Buffett WTR!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

ckevlar said:


> :thumbsup:


this is so beautifull.


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

LOVE the Ibis tandem fade...HOWEVER, I remember seeing a Klein at the CABDA show one year (this would have been the late 80's to early 90's) which was a four color fade. When you looked squarely at the bike from the front, back, left or right, it was a different color. That was the wildest paing job I've ever seen. Does this ring a bell to anyone? Am I remembering it wrong?


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

RickD. said:


> LOVE the Ibis tandem fade...HOWEVER, I remember seeing a Klein at the CABDA show one year (this would have been the late 80's to early 90's) which was a four color fade. When you looked squarely at the bike from the front, back, left or right, it was a different color. That was the wildest paing job I've ever seen. Does this ring a bell to anyone? Am I remembering it wrong?


That was likely painted with the DuPont color shifting paint. Very expensive paint, IIRC.


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

ssmike said:


> That was likely painted with the DuPont color shifting paint. Very expensive paint, IIRC.


I'm fairly certain it wasn't because I remember seeing the color breaks when you would walk around it. It would only look like one color when you looked perpendicular to the bike. As you walked around you would still see that specific color, but you would also see the other three colors as well until you got to the next 90 degree 'viewpoint.'

I may just not be remembering this correctly, but I'm fairly certain that's what it was.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

All time classic paint jobs:
Mtn Goat: Team green/orange
Fat Chance: Leni Fried custom paint jobs
Fat Chance: Harlequin 
Salsa: Jelly Bean variations
Ritchey: P-Series red/white/blue (the first years)
Bontrager: Panel graphics
Yeti: Turquoise
Ibis: Fades - Erica was the best fade painter










Retrotec gets a nod for neo-Gulf team paint.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

RickD. said:


> I'm fairly certain it wasn't because I remember seeing the color breaks when you would walk around it. It would only look like one color when you looked perpendicular to the bike. As you walked around you would still see that specific color, but you would also see the other three colors as well until you got to the next 90 degree 'viewpoint.'
> 
> I may just not be remembering this correctly, but I'm fairly certain that's what it was.


Sounds like a "harlequin" type paint job. I think I remember that. What year CABDA show. That was a while ago.


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

ssmike said:


> Sounds like a "harlequin" type paint job. I think I remember that. What year CABDA show. That was a while ago.


I don't remember which one. I live and have always worked in the Chicago area, so I would go every year. I think my first show was in 1988 or so, and I went to every one until the last year they had them. This would have most likely been at the Pheasant Run Convention Center in St. Charles.


----------



## timbercomp (Jan 16, 2004)

I was always a fan of the Fat Chance with every tube painted a different color. Have thought about doing that to one of my new Goats


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

timbercomp said:


> I was always a fan of the Fat Chance with every tube painted a different color. Have thought about doing that to one of my new Goats


purple top tube, red down tube, blue seat tube, green right chainstay, yellow left chainstay, orange seat stays... a veritable "rainbow" so to speak. Looking forward to seeing pics of that fabulous beauty :thumbsup:


----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

Was always a sucker for splatter,

always loved the rasta,

wanted to do a paint that brought me back to my roots


----------



## rasaldul (Jan 7, 2004)

wow, amazing splatter paint job.

too nice to ride imho, much better for display:


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

The 917 was the balls! I saw "LeMans" a dozen times when I was a kid.
I always liked this one too! 917/30 Can Am version.
Nice bike, by the way!


----------



## rd3 (Mar 18, 2006)

Thick Bikes - Gulf GT40 livery...


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

RickD. said:


> I'm fairly certain it wasn't because I remember seeing the color breaks when you would walk around it. It would only look like one color when you looked perpendicular to the bike. As you walked around you would still see that specific color, but you would also see the other three colors as well until you got to the next 90 degree 'viewpoint.'
> 
> I may just not be remembering this correctly, but I'm fairly certain that's what it was.


sounds like the typical Klein fade paint like Horizon, Gator, Sunburst, Moonrise etc.

i don't want to upset the moderator by posting a Klein pic in this wonderful thread so please click the link

https://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l284/Klein_photos/NewPicture.jpg

Carsten


----------



## timbercomp (Jan 16, 2004)

thank you for not subjecting us to Klein pictures I dont want to hear Rumpfy whine like the girl he is


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

timbercomp said:


> thank you for not subjecting us to Klein pictures I dont want to hear Rumpfy whine like the girl he is


I also hope no one posts pictures of new Mountain Goats.

...oops.


----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

Oh Eric, that was harsh...I can almost hear Wes whimpering from here  

rody


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

Carsten said:


> sounds like the typical Klein fade paint like Horizon, Gator, Sunburst, Moonrise etc.
> 
> i don't want to upset the moderator by posting a Klein pic in this wonderful thread so please click the link
> 
> ...


I believe that's exactly what I was looking at. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

*another Klein*


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Rody said:


> Oh Eric, that was harsh...I can almost hear Wes whimpering from here
> 
> rody


Ya, well...the quote under his handle has been there for a very long time. :skep:


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

RickD. said:


> I'm fairly certain it wasn't because I remember seeing the color breaks when you would walk around it. It would only look like one color when you looked perpendicular to the bike. As you walked around you would still see that specific color, but you would also see the other three colors as well until you got to the next 90 degree 'viewpoint.'
> 
> I may just not be remembering this correctly, but I'm fairly certain that's what it was.


A local shop had left over paint that was two colors, purple and green, whichever predominates is a function of the viewing angle. I have an old road bike painted with it. I was lucky to get the paint for free and just pay for the paint job. You kind of have to see it in real life to see how it works.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

One of my faves- 1997 Kona A'ha with the Stars & Bars paint. Also came on the Kona Hot, I think. I'm also a fan of many old GT paint jobs, like the yellow and blue team paint jobs. If I find a decent pic I'll post one.


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

*mmmm.....gt40....*



rd3 said:


> Thick Bikes - Gulf GT40 livery...


 new ford gt, old paint scheme.


----------



## kcurrin (Feb 25, 2008)

All of these are really awesome.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Ya, I really like the Gulf team colors.

I should have my Gulf Goat soon....


----------



## timbercomp (Jan 16, 2004)

We can make that happen, but we cant post pictures on here since you didnt want any more on here


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

timbercomp said:


> We can make that happen, but we cant post pictures on here since you didnt want any more on here


I meant that I didn't want _you_ posting here anymore. 

Do you guys actually have a Gulf painted Goat? Or that you can do one?


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

I know it's obnoxious, and I'm probably going to get vibed for the non-original color, but what the hell, it all matches. A little late to this thread, but I just picked it up from CyclArt last night, so...


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

sorry to be not posting pics, but just putting in my 2c...

I love the old klein attitude colours the horizon fade (purple?) and the team pink/white/green...

the old 89ish DB apex smokey colour


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

-Anomie- said:


> I know it's obnoxious, and I'm probably going to get vibed for the non-original color, but what the hell, it all matches. A little late to this thread, but I just picked it up from CyclArt last night, so...


Looks just like the Bontrager Aluminum/Steel Proto . . . Nice!

(pic of Keith's Protos - Al/Steel in front, AL/Steel/Carbon in back- not my pic)


----------



## timbercomp (Jan 16, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I meant that I didn't want _you_ posting here anymore.
> 
> Do you guys actually have a Gulf painted Goat? Or that you can do one?


We can pretty much do any color and theme...the world is yours my friend


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

-Anomie- said:


> I know it's obnoxious, and I'm probably going to get vibed for the non-original color, but what the hell, it all matches. A little late to this thread, but I just picked it up from CyclArt last night, so...


more please


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Nice! I actually got the idea from this:










It's nice to know that mine is an original Bontrager color mix after all, even if it's just for prototypes.

Hollister: Don't worry, there will be a new thread for The Unveiling as soon as it's all together, although I could probably post some more "teaser" pics tonight. Look for a new thread in an hour or so.


----------



## alohachiimoku (Apr 7, 2006)

Bamboo かぐや姫


----------



## kikaha (Feb 11, 2007)

*cosmic sunrise gt zaskar le*

:thumbsup:


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

kikaha said:


> :thumbsup:


Hi~

did that Zaskar have the U-brake at one point? That brake routing looks like what I've got on my '91. I was told you cannot put any another type of brake on to that frame. 
mahalo


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

*not much but I painted it myself*


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

*and this one lol*

got some old chrome to put on soon chaingaurd,mud gaurds and bits n bobs


----------



## apexspeed (Jul 6, 2004)

My favorite paint schemes (in order) are:

ZigZag Yo Eddy
Team Violet Yo Eddy (with Grello a close second)
Klein Team Storm
Mountain Goat "feathers"


----------



## S14E30M3 (Oct 11, 2005)

ckevlar said:


> :thumbsup:


I agree. I love the Gulf paint scheme. Always have, ever since I was a kid.

As a matter of fact, I liked it so much painted my own race car the same way. Correct paint codes from the original Ford GT40's from 1968 too!



















https://www.s14.net


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

rd3 said:


> Thick Bikes - Gulf GT40 livery...


I must have a set of those orange pedals. Where did you get them?


----------



## blackblur (Mar 2, 2004)

*Gulf Racing vintage Koga Miyata*

Hello all,
This thread really got me inspired to do a Gulf livery bike. The 917 Porsche and Thick bike are so sweet. So, after many weeks of prep my mid 80's 26" lugged steel Koga Miyata came back from paint today. I will post more pics as the build comes along. I have Velocity deep V's coming with Goodyear logo's on the sidewalls. Thanks everyone for the inspiration- bb


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

nice paint. Is that from Spectrum?


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

blackbur, wow, that is one nice paint job. Congrats!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Great job on that paint!


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Not my fav, that would probably go to Mountain Goats, but I figure Kline's is worthy of an honorable mention.





































The guys over at Waterford do some sick paint too.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

-Anomie- said:


> Nice! I actually got the idea from this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats interesting, I never saw a Bontrager FS frame.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

-Anomie- said:


> Nice! I actually got the idea from this:


Now, that's one Boss bike.


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*wow ya'll so wrong*



ckevlar said:


> :thumbsup:


that would be Gulf GT-40s

the 917 was 3rd in line after the 908 which followed the GT-40

but yes *****in paint


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*great pix everyone*

hmmm funny as I was about to do my 1997 Ibis team Livery to Gulf Colors as well
I guess old bikes isn't all we love

Ibis Team "Eddy Colors. Charlie Brown application"


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*really, really*



blackblur said:


> Hello all,
> This thread really got me inspired to do a Gulf livery bike. The 917 Porsche and Thick bike are so sweet. So, after many weeks of prep my mid 80's 26" lugged steel Koga Miyata came back from paint today. I will post more pics as the build comes along. I have Velocity deep V's coming with Goodyear logo's on the sidewalls. Thanks everyone for the inspiration- bb


\
well done. nice work. who did the painting?

and in other Gulf Livery

http://vanillabicycles.com/frames/road/3/


----------



## blackblur (Mar 2, 2004)

haaki, thank you. I am over the moon at how sweet this frame looks. Nice paint on that Vanilla and oh so beautiful metal work.... My paint was done by Hill at Airglow (airglowpainting.com) down here in GA. I am really looking forward to building this up and riding it!


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

My personal favorite.


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

WTB-rider said:


> My personal favorite.


I still can't get over the boner of a stem on that thing...


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Slimpee said:


> I still can't get over the boner of a stem on that thing...


Actually, it's limp...


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

WOW!!! There are a bunch of great paint jobs in this thread. I don't have much to contribute.


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

WTB-rider said:


> Actually, it's limp...


No, it's Peyronie's! See a doctor!


----------



## mrkawasaki (Aug 2, 2006)

*More from UK sheds...*

Ibis Hakkalugi CXer in tribute team colours... and an original paint Brave Warrior TET.

Mr K


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

finger51 said:


> No, it's Peyronie's! See a doctor!


Never look up Peyronie's in a medical book unless you want to seriously cringe every time you hear the word from then on. It's far worse to see it than to imagine it.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

Ah, the Brave. Classic. So ugly, so beautiful.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

wv_bob said:


> Never look up Peyronie's in a medical book unless you want to seriously cringe every time you hear the word from then on. It's far worse to see it than to imagine it.


Oh, come on! That's like me telling my kid not to look in the cookie jar beacuse there's nothing in there you want. Now I have to look.


----------



## orangejust (Jun 16, 2006)

Yo Eddy Chameleon.


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*wowsers*



mrkawasaki said:


> Ibis Hakkalugi CXer in tribute team colours... and an original paint Brave Warrior TET.
> 
> Mr K


did a Hakka in SS Livery and Colors. pretty sweet. guess you shopped at chucks

I've thought of redoing one of mine in the early 80s Barber Pole paint


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

muddybuddy said:


> Oh, come on! That's like me telling my kid not to look in the cookie jar beacuse there's nothing in there you want. Now I have to look.


No, no you don't. I thought I had to look...


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Always liked the "Midnight Aurora" color done by GT


----------



## HoosierBuddy (Jul 20, 2005)

Here are a couple nice ones I have. My wife keeps trying to push these into the garage. She doesn't seem to appreciate their beauty.


----------



## blackblur (Mar 2, 2004)

HoosierBuddy,
That is one seriously sah-weeet Gulf paint scheme. Nice job!
I am trying to do the same thing with all black components as well. it accents the frame so well and is true to the "car" concept. No bike like that belongs in the garage. Maybe over the mantel or above your headboard! - bb


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah, the Gulf most always looks good.

Here's one sticking to a theme that seems to be developing. OK for what it is, but Rody sets the standard for splatter.


----------



## juansevo (Nov 3, 2005)

grawbass said:


> These two are my favorites, although that Spot above is quite nice. That's the first I've seen of it.


The Green/Orange Whiskey Town is actually one of my favorites of all time. First "Custom" bike I saw in a magazine in the late 80's roughly. I fell in love with it even though I had no clue about bikes being about 15. I'm having a frame built this Winter that will actually pay homage to this scheme a wee bit. Love it.


----------



## blackblur (Mar 2, 2004)

*Gulf livery bikes*

I have decided that these things look so good that they deserve a website of their own. Please check out gulfbike.net and send in photos of your Gulf themed rides for the gallery. A little fringe, but what the he**, the bikes are awesome. bb


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*nice!*

what Canti is that up front? a tri-align?


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

haaki said:


> what Canti is that up front? a tri-align?


Yeap - tri-align II


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*thx*

when you get a chance can you post a detailed pic? I have a set of what I thik are TriAlign 2's and I'm trying to verify

thx in advance


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

haaki said:


> when you get a chance can you post a detailed pic? I have a set of what I thik are TriAlign 2's and I'm trying to verify
> 
> thx in advance


This is as good as I've got. Try this link... http://www.bikepro.com/products/brakes/brakecanti/avid_trialign.shtml


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*thx*

that will do. appreciate it.

merry merry


----------



## Geezer Kneivel (Dec 10, 2012)

*Old Newbie, favorite paint*

Here's my Newbie contribution...........


----------



## Bludshroom (Oct 6, 2012)

Geezer Kneivel said:


> Here's my Newbie contribution...........
> View attachment 743837


this one looks really nice!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

